# Log splitter apple cider press conversion?



## lukem (Mar 25, 2013)

OK..so what would be the best way to do this?


----------



## smokinj (Mar 25, 2013)

What about a cast iron cylinder with a spicket use the same head and use a round that fits the cylinder. With something to keep the round from splitting? And you would need to be up higher to drain. Maybe a set of car ramps. I have one of these and that's where the idea is around. The whole top comes off.


----------



## lukem (Mar 25, 2013)

smokinj said:


> What about a cast iron cylinder with a spicket use the same head and use a round that fits the cylinder. With something to keep the round from splitting? And you would need to be up higher to drain. Maybe a set of car ramps. I have one of these and that's where the idea is around. The whole top comes off.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 97776


 
That would work....  Might be able to use the existing pusher plate instead of a round.  I don't have one of those though...


----------



## smokinj (Mar 25, 2013)

lukem said:


> That would work.... Might be able to use the existing pusher plate instead of a round. I don't have one of those though...


 
There a pain in the azz to use them like that. Last year we done about 10 gallons with it. Never again and its worth a shot.


----------



## lukem (Mar 25, 2013)

smokinj said:


> There a pain in the azz to use them like that. Last year we done about 10 gallons with it. Never again and its worth a shot.


 
Ditch the wheel...weld on a nut....1/2" pneumatic impact wrench. Bang.

Edit..heck it already has a nut on there.  You're in business.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 25, 2013)

lukem said:


> Ditch the wheel...weld on a nut....1/2" pneumatic impact wrench. Bang.
> 
> Edit..heck it already has a nut on there. You're in business.


 
lol, now that could be a winner!


----------



## lukem (Mar 25, 2013)

smokinj said:


> lol, now that could be a winner!


 
Definitely worth a try...might need a 3/4" impact...but if that wheel is 12" and you are putting full whammy on it by hand I doubt you're getting much more than 150 ftlbs of torque...which should be no sweat for a 1/2" wrench.

I don't have one of those...what do I do?


----------



## smokinj (Mar 25, 2013)

lukem said:


> Definitely worth a try...might need a 3/4" impact...but if that wheel is 12" and you are putting full whammy on it by hand I doubt you're getting much more than 150 ftlbs of torque...which should be no sweat for a 1/2" wrench.
> 
> I don't have one of those...what do I do?


 
Maybe a large metal pipe treaded, cap one end and drill a spicket and use a 5 lb barbell for a top plate? I think I will still try the log splitter first should be a lot less effort for it.

Even the right cast iron pot may do the trick. Maybe even cutting down an oxygen tank something like that.


----------



## ironpony (Mar 25, 2013)

my take on this,
1) if you use an impact, the threads are not made for that, they will strip, you need an acme thread (roadrunner and coyote beep beep)
2) the threaded rod brackets are cast, the impact will compress faster than the apples will squish (technical term) overloading the casting and cracking it
3) the reason it works by hand is you have to stop and regrip, allowing the apples to compress without overloading  the castings.
4) you need a low speed gearbox to apply a SLOW steady force so the apples can squish out the juices and not overload the castings

I think the log splitter idea will work using a little caution, replace the wedge with a "x" diameter steel plate and squish them apples


----------



## lukem (Mar 25, 2013)

ironpony said:


> my take on this,
> 1) if you use an impact, the threads are not made for that, they will strip, you need an acme thread (roadrunner and coyote beep beep)
> 2) the threaded rod brackets are cast, the impact will compress faster than the apples will squish (technical term) overloading the casting and cracking it
> 3) the reason it works by hand is you have to stop and regrip, allowing the apples to compress without overloading the castings.
> ...


 

All good points.  What if you gave it a couple short burst several seconds apart?


----------



## smokinj (Mar 25, 2013)

lukem said:


> All good points. What if you gave it a couple short burst several seconds apart?


 
I kind of thought that about the cast. At-least mine its over 100 years old. Lower that ram slow should work really well. (Still a darn good thought outside the box)


----------



## nate379 (Mar 25, 2013)

I'd imagine home building one out of a piece of 10-12" sch 40 and than a round pusher tied into the cylinder of the splitter would work.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 25, 2013)

nate379 said:


> I'd imagine home building one out of a piece of 10-12" sch 40 and than a round pusher tied into the cylinder of the splitter would work.


 
I think the sch 40 would crack?


----------



## lukem (Mar 25, 2013)

smokinj said:


> I think the sch 40 would crack?


 
I might be able to get my hands on some 6" sched 80 cut-offs...hmm.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 25, 2013)

lukem said:


> I might be able to get my hands on some 6" sched 80 cut-offs...hmm.


 
Free its darn sure with a shot........


----------



## nate379 (Mar 25, 2013)

I think you'd have to put some serious pressure on it to crack it.  I don't know what kind of pressure an apple press needs, but I'd guess if that hand crank model works it's not anything too crazy.... ie... don't get the splitter into 1st stage on the pump and sit there for 10 mins letting it press the apples! 



smokinj said:


> I think the sch 40 would crack?


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 25, 2013)

Just remember, it is still best to use everything food grade. Remember that you will be pouring this juice into your stomach.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 25, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Just remember, it is still best to use everything food grade. Remember that you will be pouring this juice into your stomach.


 
Yea, you just really blow the whole thing out of the water with that press of yours. I really can see it setting in the dinning room. With the old cast iron one.


----------



## nate379 (Mar 25, 2013)

Eh, wipe it off with a semi clean rag and you'll be all good.  If it doesn't kill you it only makes you tougher 

Perhaps a piece of stainless or aluminum for the pipe and pusher?  I'd imagine less chance of junk other than consumables getting into the jug.



Backwoods Savage said:


> Just remember, it is still best to use everything food grade. Remember that you will be pouring this juice into your stomach.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 25, 2013)

nate379 said:


> Eh, wipe it off with a semi clean rag and you'll be all good. If it doesn't kill you it only makes you tougher
> 
> Perhaps a piece of stainless or aluminum for the pipe and pusher? I'd imagine less chance of junk other than consumables getting into the jug.


 
I don't worry to much about it, but after seeing what Dennis made it makes me want one. In a couple years I will have a surplus and be nice to be able to sell off some. With that said and really no money out of pocket to use the spliter it may be the way to get me out of this year. (But not long term)


----------



## heat seeker (Mar 25, 2013)

We use a hand presser similar to the OP's, run by hand. We do pasteurize the cider, and it doesn't affect the taste.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Mar 25, 2013)

My trees aren't to that point yet so I buy cider for fermenting.

When in doubt check Mother Earth.   

http://www.motherearthnews.com/do-it-yourself/build-a-cider-press-zmaz76soztak.aspx#axzz2ObQOuWfp


----------



## bboulier (Mar 28, 2013)

Look like somebody may have beat you to the "punch" .  Titan-Pro has a log-splitter fruit press attachment:  http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...35093AE31BB08BA281603509&first=61&FORM=NVPFVR


----------



## begreen (Mar 30, 2013)

I don't think I'd want to go through 3-5 bushels of apples with that little fella. It would take forever.


----------



## Papa's Sweet Corn (Oct 20, 2016)

Hello Everybody.  Sorry for digging up an old thread, but I ran across this in my search for a relatively low cost, yet easy way to press apples.  I liked the idea of a hydraulic vs screw type press.  Having a log splitter, and like others, I thought that might be a good way to go.  I found the one made by Titan Mfg, and liked the concept.  However, I couldn't find any US distribution and didn't want to buy another log splitter. 

Long story short, I came up with this design using poly cutting boards mounted to wood....here's a video on my FB page...

For the initial test run, I was pretty pleased with how it worked.  Total investment so far is under $150.  The most expensive part was the stainless steel pan with drain hole.  As old, dirty, and oily as my log splitter is, the only thing that comes in contact with the apples or juice is the food grade stainless steel and poly cutting boards. 

More pics...


The pressing plates in the open position.


Cloth bag of ground apples ready to be pressed.


Initial pressing is accomplished by applying downward pressure on the push rod.


Pressing finished.


----------



## begreen (Oct 20, 2016)

That's pretty cool. Our press uses a hydraulic jack. What do you use for grinding the apples?


----------



## Papa's Sweet Corn (Oct 20, 2016)

begreen said:


> That's pretty cool. Our press uses a hydraulic jack. What do you use for grinding the apples?




I used a garbage disposal.  It worked well, but is too small to do any type of volume.  I think I'm going to have a look at an electric wood chipper to see how well that would work.


----------

